# teething



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

My puppy Ollie now going on 10weeks and his shark attacks are terrible. Seems to be biting everything but his toys. Been working with the no biting command but no success. I want to get him a pig ear or something like that to keep him occupied. I have heard that pig ears, rawhide and stuff like that aren't good to use, wondering what everyone else uses during this teething period. And hopefully some advise on how to get him to stop biting fingers, ankles, toes, ears, noses. He's lunging at my hand as I type this!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had given Pig ear to my other dogs, and it always seemed to make them sick(vomit).. However, my daughters gog got them all the time. I found some very hard, pressed rawhide/beefhide shaped bones about 6-8"long. I gave these to Fergy when he was teething, and They were a life saving/godsend... He could chew on the very hard bone, for a very long time before he got it soft enough to eat. then if I wanted to restrict the amount of soft hide he ingested... I could take it away. Usually he didn't mind because he was exhausted from chewing for so long. I would put it where he could see it .... and he knew I would give it back, later, or if he asked. (once it had dried out, and was hard again.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Raw chicken necks or wings, bully sticks, antlers, kongs, and himalayan dog chews.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We found rope toys soaked in water, or broth and then frozen worked well. We had a couple different ropes so that one was always in the freezer ready. Our guy loved them when he was teething. 

His antler is still his favourite chew toy, so I second that suggestion from Einspanner as well. 

Make sure you have a few different options so you can redirect the chewing as needed.


----------



## oliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I will hit the pet store tomorrow and pick up something. Also the bone he has not is a little red with blood I'm guessing. I'm thinking its his gums bleeding a little because his puppy teeth still aren't all in. Is this normal?


----------

